# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πρόβλημα κληματιστικού Carrier

## PCMan

Καλημέρα παιδιά.

Κατ αρχήν να μεταφερθεί στο σωστό μέρος *όταν ανοίξει* η κατηγορία επισκευές. Για κάποιο λόγο είναι ανενεργή.
Δε θα την παλέψω χωρίς κλιματιστικό, γιαυτό το έβαλα εδώ, επειδή βιάζομαι.

Πρόκειται για το 42pq009 το οποίο είναι inverter. Η εξωτερική μονάδα είναι η 38vbh009s. 
Πριν κάνα 3ωρο ενώ είχα το κλιματιστικό μου να φυσάει χαλαρά για καμιά ωρίτσα, σε κάποια φάση γκάζωσε το βεντιλατέρ της εσωτερικής μονάδας και μέσα σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα έκλεισε. Λίγο πριν γκαζώσει, δεν έβγαζε όσο κρύο αέρα θα έπρεπε. Άναβόσβησε το πράσινο λαμπάκι 8 φορές.
Δεν ξέρω αν κοιτάω στο σωστό μέρος, αλλά εδώ βρήκα κάποια fault codes. Στο 8 λέει Internal Control Fault • CODE. Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Προσπάθησα ξανά να το ανοίξω μετά απο κανα μισάωρο αλλά δούλεψε για καμια ώρα και πάλι αναβοσβηνε 8 φορές το Led. 
Περίμενα κανα δεκάλεπτο και το πάτησα να ανοίξει πάλι. Δούλεψε για 15 λεπτά περίπου. Μετά πάλι σταμάτησε αλλά το λαμπάκι αναβόσβησε 7 φορές, το οποίο σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω, αν είναι σωστό σημαίνει Flame Roll Out Fault. Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Περίμενα κανα 5 λεπτο και πήρε μπρος πάλι αλλά δούλεψε 1 λεπτό περίπου. Αυτή τη φορά όμως βγήκα και έξω για να δω τι γίνεται με την εξωτερική μονάδα. Στο τελείωμα αυτού του λεπτου, πήγε να πάρει μπρός τη εξωτερική μονάδα(δεν παίρνει μπρος κατ ευθείαν επειδή είναι inverter) και με το που άκουσα να περιστρέφεται το βεντιλατέρ, έκλεισε πάλι η εσωτερική με 8 αναβοσβησίματα αυτή τη φορά .

Αυτό συνεχίζεται συνέχεια. Απλά όσο ποιό πολύ ώρα το αφήνω σβηστό, τόσο πιο πολύ ώρα δουλεύει όταν το ανοίγω. Μετά βγαίνει εκτός με τον κωδικό 8 (μόνο μια φορά έβγαλε τον κωδικό 7). 

Όταν δεν κλείνει και λίγο πριν κλείσει, δουλεύει κανονικά και η μεσα μονάδα και η έξω. Όλα είναι φυσιολογικά και δεν ακούω περίεργους θορύβους. Η θερμοκρασία είναι σωστή. 

Τώρα δουλεύει για πάνω απο μισή ώρα κανονικά αλλά το είχα σβηστό για κανα μισάωρο. [EDIT] δούλεψε για καμια ώρα.

Συνοπτικά, εκεί που είναι όλα ρολόι, γκαζώνει η μέσα, η έξω κλείνει και μετα απο 5 δευτ, κλείνει και η μέσα. Όταν κλείνει, αναβοσβήνει άλλοτε 8 φορές και άλλοτε 7.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Κοίταξα και στο βιβλίο του και λέει για τον κωδικό 7 "βλάβη στην επικοινωνία εσωτερικής-εξωτερικής μονάδας" και για τον 8 "βλάβη στο μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα της εσωτερικής μονάδας"
Αν το αφήσω ανοίγει μετά απο 3 λεπτά περίπου μόνο του, αλλά βγάζει πρόβλημα αμέσως.

Τι διάολο να έχει? Ο ανεμιστήρας μια χαρά δουλεύει...

----------


## aris285

Ανεξηγητα φαινομενα. Ετσι που τα λες μου κανει για υψηλη (πιεση-θερμοκρασια). Μηπως απο τον αερα αποψε πηγε καμια σακουλα και εκατσε πανω στην εξωτερικη μοναδα και δεν περναει αερας?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για καθάρισε επιμελώς τα φίλτρα αέρος στην εσωτερική μονάδα ? και ξανακάνε δοκιμές.

----------


## PCMan

> Ανεξηγητα φαινομενα. Ετσι που τα λες μου κανει για υψηλη (πιεση-θερμοκρασια). Μηπως απο τον αερα αποψε πηγε καμια σακουλα και εκατσε πανω στην εξωτερικη μοναδα και δεν περναει αερας?



Αυτό φίλε μου με την πίεση-θερμοκρασία, πως το καταλαβαίνω? Εδώ δεν είχαμε αέρα και απ'έξω η εξωτερική μονάδα(δεν την ανοιξα) δεν δείχνει να ρούφηξε κάτι. 





> Για καθάρισε επιμελώς τα φίλτρα αέρος στην εσωτερική μονάδα ? και ξανακάνε δοκιμές.



Τα έπλυνα όλα. Θα δούμε σε μερικές ώρες.

Αφού όμως ρε παιδιά λέει βλάβη στο μοτερ του ανεμιστήρα.
Τα φίλτρα ήταν βρώμικα δε λεω, αλλά και παγωμένο αέρα βγάζει και με πίεση, όπως την πρώτη μερα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να λέει στα σχετικά  Code 7 και 8 ότι έγραψες παραπάνω . ( περί κακής επικοινωνίας μέσα & έξω μονάδας & βλάβη εσωτερικής μονάδας ανεμιστήρα) .. αλλά τα λέει προσεγγιστικά και γενικόλογα ) .. το βλάβη εσωτερικής μονάδας ανεμιστήρα μπορεί να υπονοεί ακόμα και το βουλωμένο φίλτρο.

Είτε πάει μια σακκούλα π.χ. και στουμπώσει την εξωτερική μονάδα (ακόμα και σκόνες ανάμεσα στις κυψελίδες) .... είτε από πολύ βρώμικα στουμπωμένα φίλτρα και στην εσωτερική μονάδα ... και στις 2 περιπτώσεις έχουμε και επηρεασμό των πιέσεων. Και η αύξηση της πίεσης ζορίζει τον κινητήρα με αποτέλεσμα να κόβουν την λειτουργία για προστασία. Η κακή κυκλοφορία αέρα στην εσωτερική μονάδα μπορεί να σχηματίσει ανεπιθύμητο πάχος πάγου στις κυψελίδες με αποτέλεσμα να κόψει και από εκεί. μέχρι να λιώσουν για να επανέλθει. κτλ

Τα 7-8 αναβοσβήσματα που κάνει .. είναι προειδοποιητικό του συστήματος για επικείμενη παύση της συσκευής από κακή λειτουργία.

----------


## PCMan

> Μπορεί να λέει στα σχετικά  Code 7 και 8 ότι έγραψες παραπάνω . ( περί κακής επικοινωνίας μέσα & έξω μονάδας & βλάβη εσωτερικής μονάδας ανεμιστήρα) .. αλλά τα λέει προσεγγιστικά και γενικόλογα ) .. το βλάβη εσωτερικής μονάδας ανεμιστήρα μπορεί να υπονοεί ακόμα και το βουλωμένο φίλτρο.
> 
> Είτε πάει μια σακκούλα π.χ. και στουμπώσει την εξωτερική μονάδα (ακόμα και σκόνες ανάμεσα στις κυψελίδες) .... είτε από πολύ βρώμικα στουμπωμένα φίλτρα και στην εσωτερική μονάδα ... και στις 2 περιπτώσεις έχουμε και επηρεασμό των πιέσεων. Και η αύξηση της πίεσης ζορίζει τον κινητήρα με αποτέλεσμα να κόβουν την λειτουργία για προστασία. Η κακή κυκλοφορία αέρα στην εσωτερική μονάδα μπορεί να σχηματίσει ανεπιθύμητο πάχος πάγου στις κυψελίδες με αποτέλεσμα να κόψει και από εκεί. μέχρι να λιώσουν για να επανέλθει. κτλ
> 
> Τα 7-8 αναβοσβήσματα που κάνει .. είναι προειδοποιητικό του συστήματος για επικείμενη παύση της συσκευής από κακή λειτουργία.



Μάλιστα. Πάντως 4 ώρες τώρα δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έπλυνα  όλα τα φίλτρα με σαπούνι. Είχα να τα πλύνω 5 χρόνια έτσι. Με νερό τα καθάριζα ή τα φυσούσα.

Πάντως αν είχε πρόβλημα η εξωτερική μονάδα θα άναβε το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι. Έχει άλλο λαμπάκι για την έξω. Ο κωδικός 4 για εκεί είναι για τον ανεμιστήρα και ο 7 για βλάβη στην επικοινωνία. 
Αλλά αφου λες ότι όλα αυτά είναι προσεγγιστικά, μπορεί να είχε πρόβλημα και η έξω.

Θα δούμε.. Αν το ξανακάνει τα ξαναλέμε. Αλλιώς θα ήταν απο μπουκωμένα φίλτρα.

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την βοήθεια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν το έκανε πάλι. Τι να κάνω?
Βλέπω ότι όλη μέρα με τη ζέστη δεν το έκανε. Το βραδάκι το κάνει.

EDIT:
Δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση αυτό με τη ζέστη γιατί ακόμα και σε σκέτο ανεμιστήρα που το βάζω(όχι στην ψύξη), κάνει το ίδιο...
Γενικά την ταχύτητα την έχω στο αυτόματο. Παρατηρώ ότι όταν αρχίζει και γκαζώνει, δεν ακούει τις εντολή που του δίνω(ή που του είχα δώσει) να κόψει ταχύτητα ο ανεμιστήρας. Γκαζώνει στο μέγιστο. 


Αναμένω εντολές...

----------


## aris285

Μαλον πρεπει να το δει εμπειρος μαστορας απο κοντα.

----------


## PCMan

> Μαλον πρεπει να το δει εμπειρος μαστορας απο κοντα.



Αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω. Λεφτά για πέταμα δεν υπάρχουν και δεν νομίζω να βρω κάποιον έμπειρο εδώ κοντά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κρίμα που εκτός το "κίνημα της πατάτας" .. δεν υπάρχει και το κίνημα των γενικών επισκευών.
Δοκίμασες να βάλεις την λειτουργία του ανεμιστήρα σε μη αυτόματο? να δούμε πως πάει εκεί? ας πούμε στην μικρότερη ταχύτητα . Μπας και δούμε τίποτα παράδοξα.

----------


## kostas197180s

Φίλε μου μπορείς μόνος σου να το καθαρίζεις. Ρίχνεις πολύ νερό με το λάστιχο στην εξωτερική μονάδα και φεύγουν όλες οι σκόνες και μουντζούρες που έχει μαζέψει. Τα φίλτρα εσωτερικά τα πλένεις με σαπουνάδα απο απορυπαντικό ρούχων και τα ξεβγάζεις. Με ένα βρεγμένο πινέλο σκληρό και ενώ δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό καθαρίζεις στην εσωτερική μονάδα την φτερωτή ενώ γυρίζει. Αυτό ήταν! Τώρα και ένας έλεγχος φρέον δεν θα έβλαπτε αλλά δλυσκολο να το κάνουμε μόνοι μας.

----------


## PCMan

> Κρίμα που εκτός το "κίνημα της πατάτας" .. δεν υπάρχει και το κίνημα των γενικών επισκευών.
> Δοκίμασες να βάλεις την λειτουργία του ανεμιστήρα σε μη αυτόματο? να δούμε πως πάει εκεί? ας πούμε στην μικρότερη ταχύτητα . Μπας και δούμε τίποτα παράδοξα.



Ναι ναι. Και το κάνει πάλι. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν το κάνει πάντα. Μπορεί να δουλεύει άψογα τώρα και σε 3 ώρες να το πιάσει η ζούρλα του και να κλείνει συνέχεια.

----------


## PCMan

> Φίλε μου μπορείς μόνος σου να το καθαρίζεις. Ρίχνεις πολύ νερό με το λάστιχο στην εξωτερική μονάδα και φεύγουν όλες οι σκόνες και μουντζούρες που έχει μαζέψει. Τα φίλτρα εσωτερικά τα πλένεις με σαπουνάδα απο απορυπαντικό ρούχων και τα ξεβγάζεις. Με ένα βρεγμένο πινέλο σκληρό και ενώ δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό καθαρίζεις στην εσωτερική μονάδα την φτερωτή ενώ γυρίζει. Αυτό ήταν! Τώρα και ένας έλεγχος φρέον δεν θα έβλαπτε αλλά δλυσκολο να το κάνουμε μόνοι μας.



Το λάστιχο είναι ελέυθερο. Πριν 2 βδομάδες του έκανα μια μετατροπή, να φεύγει απευθείας το λάστιχο έξω, γιατί ο χαιβανάς που το τοποθέτησε πριν 5 χρόνια, είχε βάλει το λάστιχο απ την μία άκρη να περνάει στην άλλη και μετά να βγαίνει έξω με αποτέλεσμα να στάζουν μέσα τα νερά. Με την ευκαιρία καθάρισα και όλη την αποχέτευση.
Τα εσωτερικά φίλτρα τα έπλυνα με απορυπαντικό ρούχων.

Τώρα αυτό για την φτερωτή... Δε νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. Έχει λίγες σκόνες πάνω αλλά τι πρόβλημα να έχει με αυτό? Θα το κάνω όμως..

Έλεγχος φρέον γιατί? Αφού και σκέτο ανεμιστήρα που βάζω βγάζει πρόβλημα. Άσε που όταν δουλεύει βγάζει παγωμένο αέρα, όπως πρώτα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω. *Λεφτά για πέταμα* δεν υπάρχουν και δεν νομίζω να βρω κάποιον έμπειρο εδώ κοντά.



 Αφού  ο  έλεγχος  και  η  επισκευή  από  έμπειρο  επαγγελματία  της  ειδικότητας  θεωρούνται  λεφτά  για  πέταμα  και  όπως  αναφέρθηκε  δεν  έχει  αρχίσει  ακόμα  το  κίνημα  των  δωρεάν  επισκευών  σου  προτείνω  να  κανείς  βάρδια  με  το  remote control  στο  χέρι  και  να  περιμένεις  μέχρι  να  βρεις  λεφτά  για  πέταμα.
  Άντε  και  καλή  βάρδια. :Thumbdown:

----------

a.papadatos (24-06-12), 

aris285 (25-06-12), 

jami (22-06-12), 

marfa (22-06-12), 

stefanoszis (23-06-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι δεν ρωτας τον "χαϊβαναρα" που στο περασε?? τοτε πριν 5 χρονια να φανταστω ειχες παρει καποιον που ηξερε να περναει κλιματιστικα και οχι καποιον σωστο επαγγελματια γιατι δεν ειχες λεφτα για πεταμα... στα πεντε χρονια εκανες κανενα service σωστο στο μηχανημα?? η δεν ειχες λεφτα για πεταμα??? εμεις γιατι οταν δινουμε ενα μηχανημα τον παντρευομαστε τον πελατη και μεχρι απο ψυξη σε θερμανση του γυρναμε τον χειριστιριο?? εμεις μ@λ@κες ειμαστε?? ή οι πελατες μας εχουν λεφτα για πεταμα... οσο σκαλιζεις το μηχανημα τοσο θα κανεις καμια μαλακια..

----------

a.papadatos (24-06-12), 

jami (22-06-12)

----------


## klik

μήπως να αλλάξεις κανένα πθκνωτή στο smps; :Rolleyes:

----------


## PCMan

> γιατι δεν ρωτας τον "χαϊβαναρα" που στο περασε?? τοτε πριν 5 χρονια να φανταστω ειχες παρει καποιον που ηξερε να περναει κλιματιστικα και οχι καποιον σωστο επαγγελματια γιατι δεν ειχες λεφτα για πεταμα... στα πεντε χρονια εκανες κανενα service σωστο στο μηχανημα?? η δεν ειχες λεφτα για πεταμα??? εμεις γιατι οταν δινουμε ενα μηχανημα τον παντρευομαστε τον πελατη και μεχρι απο ψυξη σε θερμανση του γυρναμε τον χειριστιριο?? εμεις μ@λ@κες ειμαστε?? ή οι πελατες μας εχουν λεφτα για πεταμα... οσο σκαλιζεις το μηχανημα τοσο θα κανεις καμια μαλακια..



Γιατί μόνο που θα έρθει να το κοιτάξει για να μου πει τι έχει, πρέπει να πληρωθεί και τέτοια λεφτά δεν θέλω να δώσω.
Δεν λέω ότι δεν ξέρει να τα φτιάχνει κιόλας, απλά θέλω να το φτιάξω εγώ και μόνο αν δεν γίνεται, τότε θα πάω.
Όταν λες service τι εννοείς? Μονο τα φίλτρα έπλενα κάθε χρόνο.
Το τελευταίο που λες δεν το καταλαβα.





> μήπως να αλλάξεις κανένα πθκνωτή στο smps;



Αυτό βρίσκεται στην εσωτερική μονάδα ή την εξωτερική?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> απλά θέλω να το φτιάξω εγώ 
> Αυτό βρίσκεται στην εσωτερική μονάδα ή την εξωτερική?





     Παρακαλώ  αφήστε  το  θέμα  να  τρέξει  να  μας  φτιάξει  το  κέφι

  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jami

Φίλε μου με τα ποστ που κάνεις, βλέπω οτι δεν έχεις και σε πολύ μεγάλη υπόληψη τους τεχνικούς!Αλλιώς δεν θα έλεγες οτι ένας τεχνικός που θα έρθει να σου διαγνώσει την βλάβη σου,δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά σου.Παρόλαυτά μπαίνεις στο φορουμ που κατα κύριο λόγο μπαίνουν τεχνικοί και ζητάς βοήθεια απο αυτόυς τσάμπα!!Είσαι πολύ γύφτος μου φαίνεται.Και να μάθεις οτι ένας μάστορας έχει λιώσει πολλά παντελόνια στα θρανία να μάθει αυτά που εσύ ζητάς έτσι απλά!Και η τεχνογνωσία φίλε μου στην αγορά,πληρώνεται!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Όταν λες service τι εννοείς? Μονο τα φίλτρα έπλενα κάθε χρόνο.



στην πτολεμαϊδα ειμαστε ρε Νικο.. μια φορα τον χρονο τα φιλτρα??  το μηχανημα σου αν του δουλευες συστηματικα πρεπει να ειναι χαλια... εδω λεμε τα φιλτρα τα κοιταμε μια φορα στις 30μερες λειτουργιας του μηχανηματος.. service εννοω να ερθει καποιος και να σου ανοιξει την εσωτερικη μοναδα (οχι να ανοιξει το καπακι) και να καθαρισει καλα το στοιχειο και την φτερωτη...






> Αυτό βρίσκεται στην εσωτερική μονάδα ή την εξωτερική?




αστο μην ψαχνεις για πυκνωτες... δεν παιζει να ειναι αυτο...

----------


## crown

παιδια ολα τζαμπα???????ειχα και εγω προβλημα και πληρωσα

----------


## PCMan

> Φίλε μου με τα ποστ που κάνεις, βλέπω οτι δεν έχεις και σε πολύ μεγάλη υπόληψη τους τεχνικούς!Αλλιώς δεν θα έλεγες οτι ένας τεχνικός που θα έρθει να σου διαγνώσει την βλάβη σου,δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά σου.Παρόλαυτά μπαίνεις στο φορουμ που κατα κύριο λόγο μπαίνουν τεχνικοί και ζητάς βοήθεια απο αυτόυς τσάμπα!!Είσαι πολύ γύφτος μου φαίνεται.Και να μάθεις οτι ένας μάστορας έχει λιώσει πολλά παντελόνια στα θρανία να μάθει αυτά που εσύ ζητάς έτσι απλά!Και η τεχνογνωσία φίλε μου στην αγορά,πληρώνεται!



Είπα πουθενά ότι είμαι πλούσιος και τσιγκουνεύομαι τα 10-20-100€ που θα μου πάρει? Αν νομίζεις ότι μου περισσεύουν κάνεις μεγάλος λάθος. Αυτό το forum υπάρχει για να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον και ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι να κερδίζουμε χρήματα απο αυτό, για πράγματα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας(και δεν εννοώ να πουλάμε τις γνώσεις αλλωνών). Αλλιώς όταν ρωτούσε κάτι κάποιος, οι απαντήσεις θα ήταν τύπου "παρε τηλ τον τεχνικό" σε όοοολο το forum και έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος ύπαρξης του. Δεν είναι έτσι. Αν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει από τις γνώσεις σου και την εμπειρία σου και αν θέλεις μου λες. Δεν σου έβαλα το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό για να μου απαντήσεις σε κάτι. Το γιατί δεν θέλεις δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Θα σου κλέψω την δουλειά μήπως? Ή μήπως σου ζήτησα να το φτιάξεις και δεν σου δίνω φράγκο? Αμα γουστάρεις μου λες φίλε. Αμα η τεχνογνωσία πληρώνεται, τότε τι κάνεις εδω μέσα? Μαθαίνεις απο άλλους που μοιράζονται τη γνώση? Γιατί αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Δεν είδα να πλήρωσε κανείς για κάτι που έμαθε απο άλλον.





> στην πτολεμαϊδα ειμαστε ρε Νικο.. μια φορα τον χρονο τα φιλτρα??  το μηχανημα σου αν του δουλευες συστηματικα πρεπει να ειναι χαλια... εδω λεμε τα φιλτρα τα κοιταμε μια φορα στις 30μερες λειτουργιας του μηχανηματος.. service εννοω να ερθει καποιος και να σου ανοιξει την εσωτερικη μοναδα (οχι να ανοιξει το καπακι) και να καθαρισει καλα το στοιχειο και την φτερωτη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αστο μην ψαχνεις για πυκνωτες... δεν παιζει να ειναι αυτο...



Παναγιώτη έτσι μου είπε ο τυπάς που το πέρασε. Το κλιματιστικό δουλεύει μόνο καλοκαίρι 2-3 μήνες και ούτε με τσιγάρα έχει σχέση και τέτοια. Δεν είναι πτολεμαίδα το κλιματιστικό.
Service όπως το εννοείς δεν έχει κάνει κανένας και δεν με έχει ενημερώσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο. Μόνο για τα φίλτρα ξερω τα οποία τα κάνω μόνος μου.


Παιδιά, ξέρετε δεν ξέρετε ή δεν θέλετε να πείτε, γούστο σας και καπέλο σας. Το να ξέρετε όμως και να ειρωνεύεστε είναι απαράδεκτο. Μην μιλάτε καθόλου καλύτερα ή βοηθήστε όπως βοηθιέστε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην τα παίρνεις σοβαρά Νίκο , άσε τους να τα λένε υπερβολικά "περί τζάμπα" ... αφού άμα ψάξω και τους υπόλοιπους όλο και κάτι θα βρω και για αυτούς πάνω στο "περί τζάμπα" ... 
Σχετικά με τους "αξιοπρεπείς" τεχνικούς που ανέφερε κάποιος .... (που λιώσανε τα παντελόνια τους στα θρανία για αυτές τις γνώσεις) . Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω και από την μεριά μου ως πρώην τεχνικός και προσβάλλοντας ακόμη και την "πρώην" θέση μου. Ότι και εμείς οι τεχνικοί πολλές φορές είμαστε και πιο "τζαμπατζίδες" και από τους πελάτες!!
Π.χ. 
1) πολλές φορές προκειμένου να  ξεμπερδεύουμε και να τακτοποιήσουμε μια βλάβη κερδίζοντας μόνο και μόνο χρόνο ... αλλά και αδιαφορώντας για την τσέπη του πελάτη , ακολουθούμε τις εύκολες λύσεις π.χ. Για την περίπτωση του Νίκου θα έλεγε κάποιος "αξιοπρεπής τεχνικός " ... άλλαγμα τα πάντα !!! πλακέτα δέκτη + τηλεχειριστήριο + ανεμιστήρα !!. Και ας μην ξέρει ούτε ο τεχνικός ούτε και ο πελάτης αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ήταν και κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση μέσα στην πλακέτα , κανένα τρανζίστορ ή Triac ή μετασχηματιστής και ρελέ. Και από αυτήν την άποψη να δικαιολογείται ο Νίκος στο "περί τζάμπα και πεταμένα λεφτά"... 
Πολύ σωστός στο παρακάτω
Αλλιώς όταν ρωτούσε κάτι κάποιος, οι απαντήσεις θα ήταν τύπου "παρε τηλ τον τεχνικό" σε όοοολο το forum και έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος ύπαρξης του. 

2) Προτού λίγες μέρες διάβαζα ένα πόστ για μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα κάποιου της Philips? όπου έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι αυξομείωνε ακανόνιστα τις στροφές του και το πήγε σε αντιπροσωπεία κιόλας παρακαλώ ..... και αυτοί του άλλαξαν και εν αγνοία του πελάτη μοτέρ μισής ισχύος από της πραγματικής από την οποία είχε και του καταλογίσανε κόστος επισκευής όσο σχεδόν την καινούρια !!! Αυτοί τελικά είναι οι "αξιοπρεπείς τεχνικοί" ?  που λιώσανε τα παντελόνια τους στα θρανία? ... και ποιος τελικά είναι ο "τζαμπατζής"? . 

Λοιπόν δεν θα επεκταθούμε περισσότερο και γυρίζουμε στο θέμα μας . περιμένουμε προτάσεις ουσιαστικές , η δική μου πρόταση προς το παρόν (μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω βήματα που ακολούθησαν) . είναι να ανοίξει και να δει τουλάχιστον "οπτικά" την πλακέτα του δέκτη για τυχόν εμφανή σημάδια φθοράς και μερικό έλεγχο στα τυπικά ... και τίποτα φωτογραφίες θα βοηθούσαν.

----------

lcharal (25-06-12), 

PCMan (23-06-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

τα περι "αξιοπρεπείς τεχνικοί" δεν θα τα πουμε εμεις εδω μεσα.... ο καθενας στην πολη που ζει μπορει να μαθει ποιος ειναι καλος τεχνικος και ποιος οχι... η φημη παντα προηγειται και οι σωστοι επαγγελματιες εκει πονταρουν για να κανουν πελατες... μου εχουν τυχει πελατες που ενω οι προηγουμενη τους ελεγαν για αλλαγη πλακετας και οταν πηγα εγω το μονο που εκανα ηταν να αλλαξω με το κολλητηρι μια κολλητη ασφαλεια... 10λεπτα υποθεση και λεφτα δεν πηρα γιατι καταλαβα οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος θα μου εστελνε πελατες οπως και εγινε...  
στο θεμα μας τωρα.. pcman οταν βαλεις το κλιματιστικο σου μονο στον αερα μπορεις να ρυθμισεις της στροφες του ανεμιστηρα??

----------


## PCMan

> Μην τα παίρνεις σοβαρά Νίκο , άσε τους να τα λένε υπερβολικά "περί τζάμπα" ... αφού άμα ψάξω και τους υπόλοιπους όλο και κάτι θα βρω και για αυτούς πάνω στο "περί τζάμπα" ... 
> Σχετικά με τους "αξιοπρεπείς" τεχνικούς που ανέφερε κάποιος .... (που λιώσανε τα παντελόνια τους στα θρανία για αυτές τις γνώσεις) . Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω και από την μεριά μου ως πρώην τεχνικός και προσβάλλοντας ακόμη και την "πρώην" θέση μου. Ότι και εμείς οι τεχνικοί πολλές φορές είμαστε και πιο "τζαμπατζίδες" και από τους πελάτες!!
> Π.χ. 
> 1) πολλές φορές προκειμένου να  ξεμπερδεύουμε και να τακτοποιήσουμε μια βλάβη κερδίζοντας μόνο και μόνο χρόνο ... αλλά και αδιαφορώντας για την τσέπη του πελάτη , ακολουθούμε τις εύκολες λύσεις π.χ. Για την περίπτωση του Νίκου θα έλεγε κάποιος "αξιοπρεπής τεχνικός " ... άλλαγμα τα πάντα !!! πλακέτα δέκτη + τηλεχειριστήριο + ανεμιστήρα !!. Και ας μην ξέρει ούτε ο τεχνικός ούτε και ο πελάτης αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ήταν και κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση μέσα στην πλακέτα , κανένα τρανζίστορ ή Triac ή μετασχηματιστής και ρελέ. Και από αυτήν την άποψη να δικαιολογείται ο Νίκος στο "περί τζάμπα και πεταμένα λεφτά"... 
> Πολύ σωστός στο παρακάτω
> Αλλιώς όταν ρωτούσε κάτι κάποιος, οι απαντήσεις θα ήταν τύπου "παρε τηλ τον τεχνικό" σε όοοολο το forum και έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος ύπαρξης του. 
> 
> 2) Προτού λίγες μέρες διάβαζα ένα πόστ για μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα κάποιου της Philips? όπου έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι αυξομείωνε ακανόνιστα τις στροφές του και το πήγε σε αντιπροσωπεία κιόλας παρακαλώ ..... και αυτοί του άλλαξαν και εν αγνοία του πελάτη μοτέρ μισής ισχύος από της πραγματικής από την οποία είχε και του καταλογίσανε κόστος επισκευής όσο σχεδόν την καινούρια !!! Αυτοί τελικά είναι οι "αξιοπρεπείς τεχνικοί" ?  που λιώσανε τα παντελόνια τους στα θρανία? ... και ποιος τελικά είναι ο "τζαμπατζής"? . 
> 
> Λοιπόν δεν θα επεκταθούμε περισσότερο και γυρίζουμε στο θέμα μας . περιμένουμε προτάσεις ουσιαστικές , η δική μου πρόταση προς το παρόν (μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω βήματα που ακολούθησαν) . είναι να ανοίξει και να δει τουλάχιστον "οπτικά" την πλακέτα του δέκτη για τυχόν εμφανή σημάδια φθοράς και μερικό έλεγχο στα τυπικά ... και τίποτα φωτογραφίες θα βοηθούσαν.



Για γύφτους μίλησε ο φίλος πιο πάνω, όχι για τζαμπατζήδες Πέτρο... Εχει διαφορά!
Δυστυχώς όπως τα λες είναι. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν τεχνικό που να μην λειτουργεί έτσι. Για ποιό λόγο να σκύψει πάνω απο το πρόβλημα και να χάσει χρόνο ενώ μπορεί άνετα να μπει, δε μαμιέται? Εγώ θα τα πληρώσω? Τι θέλει? αλλαγή τρανζίστορ? χέστηκα. Αλλαγή πλακέτας και αυτή που θέλει επισκευή θα την φτιάξω και θα την πουλήσω. Σωστός?

Και ένα πράγμα που θυμάμαι εγώ τώρα, είναι ένας τύπος που του σηκώθηκε η μια γωνία απο την κεραμική κουζίνα του και του είπε ο τεχνικός ότι θέλει 200+€!!! Ενώ η εστία θέλει βγάλσιμο η παλιά κόλλα και να βάλει καινούρια.
Η της γιαγιας μου το πλυντήριο. Πήρε τηλ τεχνικό να έρθει να της φτιάξει το πλυντήριο γιατί μόλις έφτανε σε ένα πρόγραμα, κολλούσε και δεν πήγαινε παρακάτω. Ήρθε ο τεχνικός και το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να βάλει ένα κομμάτι ταινία πάνω στο κουμπί και να της πει "απο δω και πέρα θα το βάζεις να πλένει, το σημάδεψα κιόλας!". Ο τύπος πήρε 25€ και πήρε άλλα 25 όταν ξαναήρθε για να του πει η γιαγια μου ότι ακόμα και μ'αυτό, το πλυντήριο δεν πλένει. Ο τύπος δεν έκανε τίποτα, απλά της είπε θέλει αλλαγή το πλυντήριο. Ε και πήρε καινούριο...
Η ο παππούς μου με την κεραία της τηλεόρασης. Έφερε έναν τεχνικό να φτιάξει την κεραία του σπιτιού γιατί δεν έπιανε τίποτα. Το μόνο που έκανε είναι να αλλάξει ενισχυτή και τροφοδοτικό. Του πήρε 100€!(εγώ θυμάμαι παραπάνω αλλά τώρα που τους ρώτησα τόσο μου λένε)
Η εγώ το 2006 που χρειάστηκα τεχνικό. Τα είχα γράψει σε άλλο forum. Ήθελε ο τεχνικός του οτε να μου χρεώσει ντε και καλά 30€ αλλά τελικά δεν μπόρεσε να με τουμπάρει.

Αυτά είναι ένα παράδειγμα. Έχουν δει τα μάτια μου δεκάδες ιστορίες.
Και μου λέτε για τεχνικούς? ....

Γενικά, δεν καλώ οποιονδήποτε "ειδικό" εάν πρώτα δεν σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα η δεν είναι στο χέρι μου.
Απο τότε που φτιάχτηκε το σπίτι, εδώ και 25 χρόνια, δεν έχει πατήσει τεχνικός. Μόνο βαρέλα έχει μπει για κάτι χοντροδουλειές που δεν γίνονται με μπετονιέρα, τίποτα άλλο. Ότι είναι, το φτιάχνουμε εγώ και ο πατέρας μου. 
Να ναι καλά μερικά άτομα τα οποία μοιράζονται τη γνώση(είτε εδώ, είτε σε άλλα forum είτε στο youtube κτλ) για να βοηθάν κάποιους άλλους που το έχουν ανάγκη. 

Στο θέμα μας. 
Θα κάνω έναν έλεγχο στην πλακέτα και θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αλλά πρώτα πες μου. Είναι η μόνη πλακέτα που βλέπω στην εσωτερική μονάδα ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω και στην εξωτερική?




> τα περι "αξιοπρεπείς τεχνικοί" δεν θα τα πουμε εμεις εδω μεσα.... ο καθενας στην πολη που ζει μπορει να μαθει ποιος ειναι καλος τεχνικος και ποιος οχι... η φημη παντα προηγειται και οι σωστοι επαγγελματιες εκει πονταρουν για να κανουν πελατες... μου εχουν τυχει πελατες που ενω οι προηγουμενη τους ελεγαν για αλλαγη πλακετας και οταν πηγα εγω το μονο που εκανα ηταν να αλλαξω με το κολλητηρι μια κολλητη ασφαλεια... 10λεπτα υποθεση και λεφτα δεν πηρα γιατι καταλαβα οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος θα μου εστελνε πελατες οπως και εγινε...  
> στο θεμα μας τωρα.. pcman οταν βαλεις το κλιματιστικο σου μονο στον αερα μπορεις να ρυθμισεις της στροφες του ανεμιστηρα??



Παναγιώτη έχω δει και καλούς τεχνικούς που τους παινεύουν όλοι. Το μόνο που κάνουν είναι αυτό που είπα παραπάνω. ΠΧ. Θέλει ένα κόλλημα εκεί άρα καινούρια πλακέτα. Άμα δεν είναι φίλος σου ή συγγενής, θα πληρώσεις θες δε θες.
Να σου πω κι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Γνωστός ηλεκτρολόγος, μου είπε και μου έδειξε μια πλακέτα από τσάπα που κάνει 3000€. Την επισκεύασε και τους την έδινε 1500€. Ξέρεις τι είχε? Τίποτα, απλά έκανε μια γέφυρα σε ένα σημείο. Όταν μου το έλεγε γελούσε και εγώ δεν πίστευα τι μου έλεγε. Μιλάμε τώρα για μεγάλα ονόματα στην πτολεμαίδα και σε όλους τους τομείς.
Δεν κατηγορώ εσένα γιατι δεν σε γνωρίζω, ούτε γνωρίζω τη δουλειά σου. Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως έτσι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι.

Ξανά στο θέμα μας.
Κοίτα, όταν το πιάνει η ζούρλα του, οπού και να βάλω την ένταση του ανεμιστήρα, θα δουλέψει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα στο τέρμα και θα κλείσει βγάζοντας σφάλμα. Και στο 1(μέχρι 3 παει) να το βάλω, μπορεί να δουλεύει για ώρες και σε κάποια στιγμή να γκαζώσει και να κλείσει. Όταν το βάζω απο μόνος μου στο τέρμα, δουλεύει κανονικά. Όταν το κάνει πάντως, μένει σταματημένο όσες φορές και αν το ανοιγοκλείσω και όταν ανοίγει(ανοίγει μόνο του μετά απο 1-3 λεπτά) δουλεύει για λίγο και μετά ξανα βγαίνει εκτός. Πρέπει να το αφήσω ώρα για να δουλέψει περισσότερη ώρα.
Παραδόξως, χθες και σήμερα δεν έβγαλε πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι εννοείς ακριβώς με το ....Παραδόξως, χθες και σήμερα δεν έβγαλε πρόβλημα. 
εννοείς έβγαλε όλην την ημέρα ή πολλές ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα?

----------


## PCMan

Όχι όλη την μέρα. Δούλευε συνολικά για 4 ώρες περίπου και δούλευε ρολόι. Μπορεί να το άνοιξα 2 ώρες το μεσημέρι, μισή ώρα το απόγευμα κτλ. Σπαστά δηλαδη. Ούτε σήμερα που το έχω ανοιχτό απο τις 5. Γενικά δεν έχει κλείσει τέτοια ώρα. Μετά τις 10 αρχίζει και κλείνει συνήθως.
Παρατηρώ ότι, το βάζω πχ να φυσάει στο τέρμα και βλέπω ότι οι στροφές που παίρνει είναι πολύ λιγότερες απο αυτές που παίρνει όταν ζουρλαθεί (λίγο πριν κλείσει δηλαδη).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάτι μου λέει ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι και έξω από το αιρ κοντίσιον ... βρε μπας και παρατήρησες τίποτα διακυμάνσεις στο ρεύμα από την Δεη ? Κανένα τρεμόπαιγμα στα φώτα?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Μετά τις 10 αρχίζει και κλείνει συνήθως.



Μήπως έχει κανένα χρονοδιακόπτη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μήπως έχει κανένα χρονοδιακόπτη;



Και εγώ το σκέφτηκα αυτό φίλε Δημήτρη .... αλλά και αν ήταν από αυτό ... θα ξαναδούλευε και πάλι μετά από 2-3 λεπτά όπως μας λέει? . Μου θυμίζει σαν κάτι να ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά και ενεργοποιείται κάποια θερμική προστασία κτλ .... αλλά δεν το έχω μπροστά μου το ρημάδι για να του αλλάξω τα φώτα  :Brick wall:

----------


## PCMan

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι και έξω από το αιρ κοντίσιον ... βρε μπας και παρατήρησες τίποτα διακυμάνσεις στο ρεύμα από την Δεη ? Κανένα τρεμόπαιγμα στα φώτα?



Τα υπόλοιπα air contItion δεν έχουν πρόβλημα... Δεν βλέπω σε κάποια άλλη συσκευή πρόβλημα.
Και με σκέτο ανεμιστήρα όμως να το κάνει?
Λες να βάλω ένα πολύμετρο στην πρίζα να βλέπω?





> Μήπως έχει κανένα χρονοδιακόπτη;



:P Όχι! Αφού βγάζει σφάλμα..

----------


## klik

όταν ανεβάσει στροφές, "ακούει" τηλεκοντρόλ; Οι ενδείξεις στα led είναι φυσιολογικές;
μΕ μοιάζει να κολλά ή να κάνει reset.
υγ. δεν μπορείς να τσουβαλιάζεις έτσι όλους τους τεχνικούς και να μην έχεις αντιδράσεις...
αντίστοιχα θα μπορούσαμε να τσουβαλιάσουμε όσους θέλουν να κάνουν επισκευές σε πλακέτα χωρίς να ξέρουν τι κάνει το τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λες να βάλω ένα πολύμετρο στην πρίζα να βλέπω?   Υπόθεση κάνω τώρα .... δεν είναι δυνατόν λέω ... (να λες συνήθως στο κάνει μετά τις 10 ή ώρα) ... οποιαδήποτε άλλη σκέψη για το σχεδόν στάνταρ διακοπή στις 10 η ώρα ... μου μοιάζει να είναι τρελό για να είναι τυχαίο !  Από χρονοδιακόπτη δεν νομίζω να έχεις προγραμματίσει κάπου λάθος και να μην το ξέρεις . 
Και το υπέθεσα επειδή και εμείς στην περιοχή μας έχουμε εκείνα τα αντλιοστάσια που κάθε τόσο τα βάζουν να λειτουργούν και γίνετε πτώση ρεύματος ... και αυτό ίσως επηρεάζει και ζορίζει κάποιες συσκευές . 
Μπορεί τα γύρω αιρ κοντίσιον να μην έχουν πρόβλημα αλλά στο δικό σου να έχει ..... είπαμε υπόθεση κάνουμε και δεν είναι ασήμαντη

----------


## PCMan

> όταν ανεβάσει στροφές, "ακούει" τηλεκοντρόλ; Οι ενδείξεις στα led είναι φυσιολογικές;
> μΕ μοιάζει να κολλά ή να κάνει reset.
> υγ. δεν μπορείς να τσουβαλιάζεις έτσι όλους τους τεχνικούς και να μην έχεις αντιδράσεις...
> αντίστοιχα θα μπορούσαμε να τσουβαλιάσουμε όσους θέλουν να κάνουν επισκευές σε πλακέτα χωρίς να ξέρουν τι κάνει το τρανζίστορ.



Ακούει όλες τις εντολές κανονικά. Οι ενδείξεις είναι κανονικές. Την ώρα που το κάνει όμως αυτό, αν ρυθμίσω την ταχύτητα, ναι μεν κάνει το μπιπ αλλά δεν μειώνεται η ταχύτητα. Μένει εκεί. Να, τώρα μόλις έκλεισε. το είχα ανοιχτό απο τις 5 και το έκλεισα 9 και δεν έκλεισε καθόλου. Απο τότε το άνοιξα πριν 10 λεπτά και τώρα γκάζωσε και έκλεισε. Ξανα άνοιξε και το έβαλα στον ανεμιστήρα και μετά απο 2-3 λεπτά ξανά τα ίδια.
*Λέω μήπως έχει καμια πλακέτα στην έξω μονάδα και επηρεάζεται με την θερμοκρασία.* Αλλά κολλάω στο ότι το κάνει και στον σκέτο ανεμιστήρα... Τι διάολο?





> Λες να βάλω ένα πολύμετρο στην πρίζα να βλέπω?   Υπόθεση κάνω τώρα .... δεν είναι δυνατόν λέω ... (να λες συνήθως στο κάνει μετά τις 10 ή ώρα) ... οποιαδήποτε άλλη σκέψη για το σχεδόν στάνταρ διακοπή στις 10 η ώρα ... μου μοιάζει να είναι τρελό για να είναι τυχαίο !  Από χρονοδιακόπτη δεν νομίζω να έχεις προγραμματίσει κάπου λάθος και να μην το ξέρεις . 
> Και το υπέθεσα επειδή και εμείς στην περιοχή μας έχουμε εκείνα τα αντλιοστάσια που κάθε τόσο τα βάζουν να λειτουργούν και γίνετε πτώση ρεύματος ... και αυτό ίσως επηρεάζει και ζορίζει κάποιες συσκευές . 
> Μπορεί τα γύρω αιρ κοντίσιον να μην έχουν πρόβλημα αλλά στο δικό σου να έχει ..... είπαμε υπόθεση κάνουμε και δεν είναι ασήμαντη



Χρονοδιακόπτη δεν έχω. Αν είχα θα άναβε πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι μέχρι να εκτελέσει αυτό που προγραμμάτισα και δεν θα αναβόσβηνε 8 φορές το λαμπάκι του.
Μπα εδώ ποτέ δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα με την τάση. Και δεν βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα άλλη συσκευή. Θα έβλεπα και διαφορά στον φωτισμό αλλά όλα μοιάζουν οκ.


Ουφ... Αμα δεν διαλυθεί τελείως για να το κάνει συνέχεια, δεν θα βγάλω άκρη..
Αποκλείεται να έχει πρόβλημα ο ανεμιστήρας? Γιατί στο βιβλίο λέει για 8 αναβοσβησίματα, πρόβλημα στον ανεμιστήρα.. Λέω ρε παιδί μου μήπως είναι περίπου σαν αυτούς που έχουν τα pc. μαυρο-κιτρινο ρεύμα, πράσινο αισθητήρας στροφών και μπλέ έλεγχος . Μπορεί να χάλασε αυτός ο αισθητήρας και να νομίζει ότι δεν στροφάρει και έτσι γκαζώνει. Μέχρι που νομίζει ότι ακόμα δεν γυρνάει και κλείνει. Αποκλείεται αυτό?
Επειδή είχα πάρει ένα ανεμιστίρι για επεξεργαστή κινέζικό και αυτός ο αισθητήρας δεν δουλεύει καλά, με αποτέλεσμα το πισί να νομίζει ότι δεν γυρνάει και να κάνει συνέχεια ιιιιουιιιουιιιου από το beeper. Απο κει μου ήρθε η ιδέα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και ανεμιστήρας στην εσωτερική μονάδα (π.χ να ζεσταίνεται από κάποια αιτία είτε από φθαρμένο κουζινέτο είτε από τύλιγμα).
Πάντως επιμένω με βάση ένα απόσπασμα που έγραψες στο 1ο μήνυμα
Αυτό συνεχίζεται συνέχεια. Απλά όσο ποιό πολύ ώρα το αφήνω σβηστό, τόσο πιο πολύ ώρα δουλεύει όταν το ανοίγω. Μετά βγαίνει εκτός με τον κωδικό 8 (μόνο μια φορά έβγαλε τον κωδικό 7). 
Αποκλείω να είναι πυκνωτές κτλ στην πλακέτα . Οτιδήποτε και να φταίει θα πρέπει λογικά να είναι κάτι που έχει σχέση με θερμική προστασία γιατί μόνο με αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί το παραπάνω με (κόκκινα απόσπασμα). και μάλιστα κατα την γνώμη μου προσδίδεται και από την δυσαναλογία του χρόνου λειτουργίας με τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο για να ξαναλειτουργήσει.
Όμως ανάθεμα με και πάλι ... επειδή κάπου έγραψες (δεν θυμάμαι που ) ότι ακόμα και να είχες σκέτο τον ανεμιστήρα σε πολύ χαμηλή ένταση λογικά θα λέγαμε ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να ζεσταίνεται τόσο ώστε να κόψει ... αλλά αυτό αλλάζει αν έχει φθαρμένο ή μπουκωμένο κουζινέτο ή μερικώς αρπαγμένο τύλιγμα . που και στην αργή ταχύτητα του ανεμιστήρα και πάλι με τα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα υπερθερμανθεί.
Ααααα και κάτι άλλο ... μπορείς να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού του ανεμιστήρα? αν φαίνονται κάπου μεταβίβασε τα

----------


## Papas00zas

> Και εγώ το σκέφτηκα αυτό φίλε Δημήτρη .... αλλά και αν ήταν από αυτό ... θα ξαναδούλευε και πάλι μετά από 2-3 λεπτά όπως μας λέει? . Μου θυμίζει σαν κάτι να ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά και ενεργοποιείται κάποια θερμική προστασία κτλ .... αλλά δεν το έχω μπροστά μου το ρημάδι για να του αλλάξω τα φώτα



Εγώ το ανεφερα αυτό γτ λέει ότι παρουσιάζεται μετά τις 10 το βράδυ και γι'αυτό ρώτησα αν έχει χρονοδιακόπτη. Από την άλλη όμως, μάλλον μπαίνει κάποια προστασία, έτσι νομίζω.

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και ανεμιστήρας στην εσωτερική μονάδα (π.χ να ζεσταίνεται από κάποια αιτία είτε από φθαρμένο κουζινέτο είτε από τύλιγμα).
> Πάντως επιμένω με βάση ένα απόσπασμα που έγραψες στο 1ο μήνυμα
> Αυτό συνεχίζεται συνέχεια. Απλά όσο ποιό πολύ ώρα το αφήνω σβηστό, τόσο πιο πολύ ώρα δουλεύει όταν το ανοίγω. Μετά βγαίνει εκτός με τον κωδικό 8 (μόνο μια φορά έβγαλε τον κωδικό 7). 
> Αποκλείω να είναι πυκνωτές κτλ στην πλακέτα . Οτιδήποτε και να φταίει θα πρέπει λογικά να είναι κάτι που έχει σχέση με θερμική προστασία γιατί μόνο με αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί το παραπάνω με (κόκκινα απόσπασμα). και μάλιστα κατα την γνώμη μου προσδίδεται και από την δυσαναλογία του χρόνου λειτουργίας με τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο για να ξαναλειτουργήσει.
> Όμως ανάθεμα με και πάλι ... επειδή κάπου έγραψες (δεν θυμάμαι που ) ότι ακόμα και να είχες σκέτο τον ανεμιστήρα σε πολύ χαμηλή ένταση λογικά θα λέγαμε ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να ζεσταίνεται τόσο ώστε να κόψει ... αλλά αυτό αλλάζει αν έχει φθαρμένο ή μπουκωμένο κουζινέτο ή μερικώς αρπαγμένο τύλιγμα . που και στην αργή ταχύτητα του ανεμιστήρα και πάλι με τα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα υπερθερμανθεί.
> Ααααα και κάτι άλλο ... μπορείς να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού του ανεμιστήρα? αν φαίνονται κάπου μεταβίβασε τα



Κοίτα, αν ήταν μπουκωμένο/φθαρμένο κουζινέτο, δεν νομίζω να γυρνούσε ελεύθερα. Παίρνει κανονικά στροφές όπως έπαιρνε πάντα. Ακόμα και με το χέρι που το γυρίζω γυρνάει ελεύθερα. Ούτε κανέναν θόρυβο κάνει, ούτε τρέμει κτλ.
Τώρα για το αρπαγμένο τύλιγμα, τι να σου πω? πάλι δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει λιγότερες στροφές?
Πως γίνεται να είναι απο θερμική προστασία? Αφού και στο πιο χαμηλό να το βάλω ή και στο πιο υψηλό δεν έχει σημασία. Μπορεί να μην κλείσει και 5 ώρες να δουλεύει, μπορεί όμως να κλείσει και στο 10λεπτο όπως τώρα. Πάλι γκάζωσε και έκλεισε... (και έχει πολλές στροφές. Ξαναλέω, και στο πιό δυνατό να το βάλω, αυτές τις στροφές δεν τις πιάνει). Αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω αποκλείεται?





> Εγώ το ανεφερα αυτό γτ λέει ότι παρουσιάζεται μετά τις 10 το βράδυ και  γι'αυτό ρώτησα αν έχει χρονοδιακόπτη. Από την άλλη όμως, μάλλον μπαίνει  κάποια προστασία, έτσι νομίζω.



Είναι σίγουρα κάποια προστασία.

----------


## PCMan

Χεχε! Τώρα δεν δουλεύει καθόλου!!! Έκλεισε και εδώ και μια ώρα δεν ανοίγει. Αυτό το έπαθε όταν άρχισε να βρέχει. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, αλλά λέω μήπως είναι απο υγρασία, γιαυτό και το κάνει πιο συχνά τα βράδια. Υποθέσεις κάνω. 
Έβγαλα όλα τα πλαστικά. Σκέφτομαι να πάω στο μοτέρ να δω τι γίνεται. Αυτό είναι απο την δεξιά μεριά του a/c. Θα ξηλώσω μόνο την πλακέτα ή να βγάλω και όλη την ψήκτρα.

----------

